# 2008/2009 Voluntary Restraint



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

It's time again for the Voluntary Restraint program. We have done very well in the past to raise money for a great cause.

*The purpose of this thread is not to belittle in anyway those that choose to shoot their legal hens or those that have opinions against voluntary restraint. If you choose to post some opinion on this please do it in another thread.*

*Here is what you do:* 
Make a pledge on this thread that you will donate a dollar amount of your choosing (Let's keep it at $1 or more) per hen you shoot this season. For all purposes of this let's say Pintail hens and Mallard hens. If you wish to add other hens on your count please feel free to do so at your discretion. This is on the honor system so it is between you and your conscience and maybe a hunting buddy or two. At the end of the season you donate the season total (hens x $ =) to the 2009 Delta Waterfowl Youth Fair. If you shoot no hens through the course of the season you can send a note saying that and I will include you in the drawing with no donation. Or you could donate a dollar amount of you're choosing just to help the cause. Please keep in mind this isn't about the little bit of money we raise. It is about leaving a few more hens to lay eggs next spring. The deadline for pledged money to be turned in will be 30 days after the last day of duck season in order to be eligible for the drawing. I am sure we can get receipts out to you on request for Tax purposes as well.

This will be posted on several different forums to prevent confusion PLEASE ONLY SIGN UP ON ONE FORUM.

*To sweeten the deal I will donate a duck call from Buck Gardner Calls to the cause. It will be a Baby Buck cocobolo/poly call. I am also working on a second call to donate. I will enter all those that make good on their pledge at the end of the season in a drawing for the call at the end of the collection period. *










This year all donations will go to help fund the 2009 Delta Waterfowl Youth Fair. This is a fantastic event that I would like to encourage everyone to be a part of. The three Delta Waterfowl chapters and all others involved do a wonderful job of making this a truly educational, fun and helpful event. It is vital to our sport that we support our youth and establishing an interest in hunting in their lives. The Delta Youth Fair does this and that is why the donations will to go to them. 100% of the money will stay here local and will be used solely on this event.

Could I get a MOD. to Sticky this?

All pledges are per hen mallard or pintail unless otherwise stated.

*Pledges:*

Donttreadonme: $5
RJ-Max4: $2 a hen Mallard, Pinny & Wigeon
Maramarama: $2
duck killer: $2
mallard stomper: $1 mallard, Pintails and Widgeons
longgun: $10 & $100 hen woody
longgun(blkftdn)'s son: $3
DiverFreak: $3 & $25 per band
dghunter: $50 donation and $25 per band
Gander311: $20
u weasel: $10 & a duck call
Stimmy: $10 all hens except teal
surf n' turf: $3
rmk800: $3 & $100 harli
legironlander & boys: $5
justcantstop: $3 & $50 per band
PepperMarsh: $2
bustsducks: $25 per band & $100 collar
stuckduck: $3 including spoonies
rjefre: $50 & $10 for everything else except teal
mudderfodder: $10 per hen or $30 whichever is more
captain68: $3
scout8: $10 except teal
bugleboy: $5
Bug Doc: $10
lawman: $5 per hen Mallard or Pintail for me and $3 for any other hens. $2.50 for those the boys shoot
Love-to-hunt: $3
HomerJ: $5 for any brown duck
Trooper: $5 mallard/pinn/teal
Duurty1: 1$ except teal & 10$ hen woddie or redhead
WasatchOutdoors: $5 per mallard or pintail & $1 for any others
shotgunwill: $5 all hens, $10 per wood duck, or $50 bucks, whichever is greater.
RAM4X: $3
mezner1: $5 for any hen and $100 for hen wood duck.
spiraleyes: $3 w/ $30 minimum
HuntingCrazy: $1
Number6: $5
scattergunner: $3
srp: $5
2muchsnow: $5, $25 per band, $30 minimum
kjen30: $5, $25 per band, $50 any wood duck
William H. Bonney: $5
Otis: $3, $25 per band
Josh_XVIII: $5 and a call if over 5 hens


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

hen pinnys/mallards....10 bucks

hen woody...100.00


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

$5 mallard/pinn/teal

Ater last year, I'd better go schedule that eye appontment.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome. I pledged on another forum.\

Thanks Joel, and a Great cause. Next to the youth hunt itself the youth fair is the single best thing for young waterfowlers. It is free for all kids it would be awesome if we can keep it that way.

great cause.  

Bret


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Bret.

So everybody knows, even though Bret handed the reigns of this program over to me this year, he has donated a cocobolo Nasty Boy from Southern Game Calls.










Thanks for your support!


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

put me in for a 1$ for all hens except teal and put me in for 10$ if i shoot a hen woddie or redhead


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Allright I'm in. Put me down for $5 per mallard or pintail, and $1 for any others.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

B-U-M-P


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm on the list. I hope all of us will step up and try for two goals:
1. Shoot fewer hens
2. Support a good cause

Good luck and watch what you shoot!
R


----------



## RAM4X (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm in again for $3 per hen Mallard/Pintail


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I am in for 5 on all hen's.
of course if I shoot a hen wood duck I will also kick up the 100.00 like others have posted.


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

Count me in for $3 per mallard/pintail hen.

I'll also pledge a minimum $30 donation.


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm down with $1 per hen mallard/pintail.


----------



## Number6 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm in $5 for hen Pintail and mallards.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

strike me for 1 suzie, so far...._victim of "collateral damage"_ 

_but we did pick up someone else's cripple hen pinny! does that null/void my boo boo_  :roll:


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

I was surprised that last year I was able to lay off the brown ducks, except for a few GW Teal, one Widgeon, and a couple Golden Eye hens. I'm not above puffing a few hens, and don't look down on those that regularly do, but I'm trying to avoid them now. 

I'm down for $3 per hen Mallard/Pin Tails.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I just updated the list of pledges. Please let me know if I have missed you or have your info wrong.

Thanks everyone for your pledges. I hope each hen you see has a dollar bill sign on it so you think twice before shooting her.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

There was a terrible accident in the marsh and a hen widgeon was killed...I owe 20 bucks!


----------



## ducksntrucks (Dec 24, 2008)

$5-any hen
$50-hen woody or band


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

ducksntrucks said:


> $5-any hen
> $50-hen woody or band


Thanks for the pledge ducksntrucks I've added you to my list.


----------



## tealmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm in for $5 for every pini and mallard $2 for any other hens I shoot.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

tealmaster said:


> I'm in for $5 for every pini and mallard $2 for any other hens I shoot.


Thanks tealmaster for the pledge. I've got you on the list.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Where do I send in my $$? 
R


----------



## tealmaster (Feb 22, 2008)

rjefre said:


> Where do I send in my $$?
> R


+1


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

tealmaster said:


> rjefre said:
> 
> 
> > Where do I send in my $$?
> ...


+2?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Voluntary Restraint 
51 N. 200 E. 
Smithfield, Ut 84335

Make checks out to DELTA WATERFOWL


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Trooper said:


> Voluntary Restraint
> 51 N. 200 E.
> Smithfield, Ut 84335
> 
> Make checks out to DELTA WATERFOWL


Thanks Trooper,

Here is the link to the thread I started with all the info.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=13545


----------

